

Ask HN: Looking for collaborator/partner - imechura

I am launching a staff scheduling application to help small-to-medium businesses schedule and communicate with their employees.<p>A similar application can be seen at http://www.findmyshift.com/<p>My current plan is to bootstrap the MVP and land some early customers then iterate/grow the business from there.<p>If anyone is interested in collaborating on the project drop me a line on the email in my profile.<p>I would love to work with someone in the Dallas or Austin area but location is not a requirement.<p>I will be bringing a product vision and 10 years of experience in web application development to the party.<p>I am expecting the initial phase to be a part time project.
======
joshmlewis
I also had this idea and would love to talk to you more about it. I have some
PSD's of the user interface I have been working on. I've developed the MVP and
outline. Email is josh at joshmlewis.com. Thank you!

------
mikelbring
I have had this same idea on my plate but did not get around to building it.
Would love to speak with you, email is in my profile (I live in Arkansas).

